# stock gti mk5 help!!



## armin-11 (Aug 5, 2011)

i have a 2008 stock mk5 gti.. i wanna make this thing fast!! can somebody tell me kinda where to start as well as pricing and brands!! thanks.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

PSU said:


> Start by searching.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2374153-MkV-Forum-New-Member-Information-Thread
> 
> ...


.


----------



## 20081stloveGTI (Jul 27, 2011)

*new at this*

i've always been a fan of vw nd i finally got one. 2008 gti nd i have a few ideas for some mods...nebody have ne suggestions on what i should do...?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

20081stloveGTI said:


> i've always been a fan of vw nd i finally got one. 2008 gti nd i have a few ideas for some mods...nebody have ne suggestions on what i should do...?


Lower it.


----------

